# Newbie



## Precious (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello. I'm new to the forum and to mantids. I purchased an ooth as a science project for my kids (homeschool) three months ago and I was hooked. The ooth was Chinese and the mortality rate has been nearly 100%. I currently have one female L6/L7. This site has been sooooo helpful. I almost lost Gimp to illness (vomitting) when I found Rick's advice to another with the same complaint. Ditched the PetCo crickets and am sticking to moths for now. No more vomit! I am looking forward to expanding my collection. I've learned most of the basics the hard way with these Chinese nymphs and I'm ready to try something new!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome. THere is nothing wrong with using crickets. In fact I use them almost exclusively for my large adults. I very rarely have problems.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Precious (Aug 11, 2007)

> Welcome. THere is nothing wrong with using crickets. In fact I use them almost exclusively for my large adults. I very rarely have problems.


Maybe it was someone else. I have used crickets with no trouble as well. This last batch was strange and made my girl vomit. I have given her moths for two days and she seems very well. I'm gut loading criks on dog kibble and we'll see.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello and Welcome, good to hear you find useful info here too! Do you catch the moths or buy them?


----------



## Precious (Aug 12, 2007)

> welcome


Feeling right at home.


----------



## Precious (Aug 12, 2007)

> Hello and Welcome, good to hear you find useful info here too! Do you catch the moths or buy them?


I catch them at the front portch light - it's a feast or famine kind of thing. Caught a boatload tonight and I'll feed them sugar water and hang on to them. My baby looks like this :shock: when I offer her a fluffy, puffy moth! Nice to meet you, I looked at your bug room and it rocks. Nice work!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2007)

:wink: thats how I get mine too!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## sufistic (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

